# Occitan: pèiro fulhado, pèira fuelhada



## Uncle B

Péiro fulhado is the name of a stone in a text from Southern France.

The sentence is: Il y a un autre mégalithique schisteux appelé "Pèiro fulhado".

There is no other context.

I have found staircase for peiro and covered with leaves for fulhado but that seems a bit strange.

Or maybe: stone covered with leaves?


----------



## jetset

Pèiro, from Pierre, a stone, a menhir here.


----------



## AndrasBP

Uncle B said:


> covered with leaves for fulhado but that seems a bit strange.


I agree it's strange.
My idea is that in this case, the Occitan word "fulhado" (from _fulha/fuelha_, Catalan: _fulla_, French: _feuille_) doesn't refer to the leaves of a tree, but it's probably a geology thing: there are stones and rocks where the separate layers ("leaves") are clearly visible. These might be compared to "pâte feuilletée" (Blätterteig).


----------



## Uncle B

That's a great idea! Thank you so much!


----------



## AndrasBP

You're welcome. I think the idea is plausible, and I hope it's correct, but it's just an assumption, I might as well be totally wrong. 
It would be nice to have a picture of the stone.


----------



## fdb

FEUILLETÉ : Définition de FEUILLETÉ

[En parlant d'une roche] Qui présente l'aspect de feuillets, qui se divise ou est composée de feuillets, de lames minces superposées. _Texture feuilletée ou lamelleuse._ _Une substance calcaire, d'un tissu tantôt feuilleté, et tantôt aussi dense et aussi dur que le marbre_ (Cuvier, _Anat. comp.,_t. 1, 1805, p. 115)._Des croupes d'ardoises feuilletées et fines comme des soies brillent au soleil_ (Hugo, _Rhin,_1842, p. 268)._Des schistes rouges et cœur de pigeon, ou violet sombre, à texture feuilletée, qui paraissent saigner _(Pesquidoux, _Livre raison,_1925, p. 176).


----------



## Ghabi

Hello, can someone confirm that the words are Occitan? Thank you!


----------



## Dymn

Yes, but in Mistralian spelling which is used for Provençal dialect if I recall correctly. In the standard this would be _pèira fuelhada_.


----------



## fdb

Yes, at least in some of the many dialects:

Lo Congrès

Put "pierre" and "feuillet" in the search box.


----------



## cherine

Thanks, guys. I've edited the thread title and tag.


----------



## Penyafort

AndrasBP said:


> I agree it's strange.
> My idea is that in this case, the Occitan word "fulhado" (from _fulha/fuelha_, Catalan: _fulla_, French: _feuille_) doesn't refer to the leaves of a tree, but it's probably a geology thing: there are stones and rocks where the separate layers ("leaves") are clearly visible. *These might be compared to "pâte feuilletée"* (Blätterteig).



I agree. In fact, *pasta fullada* is how we call it in Catalan.

This is because in Catalan, _fullat/fullada_ can come from *fulla *'leaf' but also from *full*, which is either a sheet of paper or, regarding other materials, a thin layer. I'm assuming a little here too, but I'd say that the same applies to the Occitan *fuèlha/fuèlh* pair. So I'd agree with a very likely interpretation of it being "in thin layers".

Page 31 of this journal by the Catalan Onomastics Society (http://www.onomastica.cat/wp-content/uploads/Noms-1-2014.pdf) mentions related placenames in the Catalonia-Southern France area, such as Rocafull - Roquefuèlh/Roquefeuil, in which the idea is that of a rock in thin leaf-like layers.


----------

